# accidental medication error



## ggparker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Can anyone please help me correct coding for accidental medication error? The patient accidentally took a medication in place of the correct medication. Would this be coded ad poisoning?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 20, 2013)

yes it is a poisoning but only if there is an unfortunate outcome.  If the was no harm to the patient, then there is no reason to code the incident.


----------

